

Reqr.es - mef
http://reqr.es/

======
basicallydan
This is a really nice approach to the problem of getting fake data. For the
lazy, it responds with your request data if you have any. Super useful if you
just want to get parsing with a real response.

I'd like to point out though, as I always do when things like this, I'm in the
maintainer of a similar project which isn't hosted but is an open source node
project:
[http://github.com/basicallydan/interfake](http://github.com/basicallydan/interfake)
\- if you wanna do a similar thing but make responses more explicit. About the
same amount of work up front, but you don't specify responses in requests.

Anyway, nice one Ben!

~~~
couchand
Likewise, made a brutally simple fake REST API in response to a HN thread a
few months back. Mine isn't nearly as configurable as _interfake_ but it is
quicker to set up "basic" REST resources. [https://github.com/couchand/fake-
api-server](https://github.com/couchand/fake-api-server)

------
livoras
This is a good idea. But I prefer to building a local mock server for my
client-side ajax support. There so many tools you can use so it's not a
complicated task. Usually, I use Grunt to build a local server to response
mock data to requests.

------
cpach
Can someone please explain why this is useful? (Just curious. I’m sure it is
useful, I just can't see how ^^)

~~~
Igglyboo
Imagine the frontend and backend teams are large and do not work closely. This
allows the frontend to easily test their code without waiting for the backend
team to implement the specific api. Even better that it allows them to test
with actual http request/responses instead of just hardcoding data.

------
simonmales
For people learning to develop with client side frameworks having a real data
source is very helpful.

------
rip747
am i missing something? i can't find where it tells how to craft the response.

~~~
andrewryno
You can't. Looks like the response is hard-coded.

Would be nice to be able to customize keys, choose a format for a list of a
resource, etc. so that if you use this in development you don't need to make
changes for your "real" API if you have different standards.

~~~
agilebyte
Would Apiary* help? You use Markdown to describe your API, so it is useful
beyond dev/test stage.

* [http://apiary.io/how-it-works](http://apiary.io/how-it-works)

~~~
andrewryno
Yeah I would honestly prefer Apiary since it's more flexible.

------
amelius
Does it have websocket support?

